# Recuperer le numero de serie du Mac



## SuperCed (22 Septembre 2001)

Saviez-vous que le numero de serie de votre Mac etait ecrit dans sa ROM?
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connais l'appel Gestalt qui permet de l'obtenir?
Tx


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SuperCed:
*Saviez-vous que le numero de serie de votre Mac etait ecrit dans sa ROM?
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connais l'appel Gestalt qui permet de l'obtenir?
Tx*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il n'y en pas. Apple a décidé de ne pas publier l'API d'accès à ce numéro de série pour des raisons de respect de la vie privée il me semble. Ils ne veulent pas que tout un chacun s'amuse à identifier les machines.

Donc ça doit être un apple non standard commencant par 2 underscores et qu'on ne trouvera jamais nulle part.


----------

